# The way I see it



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

My nieces are very competitive, and always try to be the best they can. I explain to them no matter what they do in life do the best you can and be proud of their efforts. When someone tells me they lost a game or didn’t get the grade they thought they deserved, I ask them if they did the best they could to prepare for whatever it may be they are trying to accomplish. I explain to them not to focus on what the other person did, but to focus on what they could do better to prepare themselves.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Amen! I also found out the best coaches I had and my children had focused on the kids and the skills involved, winning the game was not everything.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Sound advice I always ask the kids I coach does it take any special skill to hustle they all say no and I agree and say it only takes want to so when your not showing any hustle it's because you don't want too.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Yes!


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Very well said Tag, that’s how my parents raised us kids and I’m very thankful for it


----------



## meriole (Nov 13, 2019)

Great advice!


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Tag said:


> My nieces are very competitive, and always try to be the best they can. I explain to them no matter what they do in life do the best you can and be proud of their efforts. When someone tells me they lost a game or didn't get the grade they thought they deserved, I ask them if they did the best they could to prepare for whatever it may be they are trying to accomplish. I explain to them not to focus on what the other person did, but to focus on what they could do better to prepare themselves.





ghost0311/8541 said:


> Sound advice I always ask the kids I coach does it take any special skill to hustle they all say no and I agree and say it only takes want to so when your not showing any hustle it's because you don't want too.


These ideas are great for kids and adults alike. People sometimes don't realize that giving it your best and having fun can be more rewarding than the easy win.


----------

